# Single effect pedals Vs Multi-effect processors



## Your Majesty (Jun 14, 2006)

It seems that it would be cheaper to just purchase a decent multi effects unit rather then a whole heap of single pedals. What are the advantages of buying a single pedal rather then using the same effect on a multi-effects processor? 

This is what I have been able to figure out by far...

The GT8 is a popular choice for a muti-effects unit. I've checked the GT8 at the store and it's pretty impressive.. I like it alot.

With a multi-FX, like the GT8, _(I believe - and correct me if Iam wrong)_ you can emulate about 35 different amps judging from the way I understand it, you can have a Fender Twin in one song and a Marshall stack in the next and a Vox on the next and so on Right? 

The GT8 has 8 user assigns, all of which can be associated with any switch/pedal. So, if you want to switch amp models, turn off compressor, turn on delay, turn on Big Muff Pi for the chorus, you can do it with one press of your toe, all at the same time. Try doing that with individual boxes, near next to impossible. Well for me at least. 

Now, the very top "E" you can get on fret 24 of the high E string is only 1318 Hz (1.318 kHz). So a sample rate of 44.1 kHz (Boss GT gives you 33 sample points per cycle. 96 kHz sampling (new Zoom pedals) gives you 73 sample points for the same note. 

The very lowest E (open low E) is 82 Hz. That gives 537 sample points at 44.1 kHz sample rate. 

So, you can see how the higher the frequency, the more error-prone the digital sampling gets. 

Those are my thoughts....correct me if Iam wrong in my thinking, since I may dump $300 on this baby. 

Your advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2006)

My biggest problem with multiFX units is philosophical - if you have an unlimited amount of automated FX processing power at the tip of your toes, the tendancy is to USE an unlimited amount of FX processing power. And, for me, I think it's important to keep in mind that an effect is just that - an "effect." you use it to modify your primary tone, not to become your primary tone. They're for a bit of color here and there, but no more. 

With individual pedals, you always have that question in the back of your mind - "Do I NEED this effect on this tone?" With a processor, the question becomes "do I NOT need this effect,' and the tendancy is to make patches with like 18 different effects on them. It sounds awesome in the privacy of your bedroom, but with a full band it just turns to mud. 

Myself, I wouldn't trust myself with an all-in-one processor because I know restraint isn't my strong point. However, if you use the thing intelligently, it certainly is the cheapest answer....

Now, Ill step aside and let people who actually use effects a lot provide some more useful opinions.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> With individual pedals, you always have that question in the back of your mind - "Do I NEED this effect on this tone?" With a processor, the question becomes "do I NOT need this effect,'



Thanks Drew
Exactly and that's where I am running into uncertainty on. Iam hoping, if I purchase a multi processor, it will at least, resolve issues.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2006)

I like having all the effects in my HD because I can use them with different speeds, sweeps, etc. A little harder to do with a Munky from Korn sized pedalboard.


----------



## darren (Jun 14, 2006)

I like multi-effects units because i like the range and diversity they allow. As rg7420user pointed out, you can have different patches with different parameters of the same effects set up... so instead of just having _one_ delay in your pedalboard setting that's either on or off, you can have as many different delays as you need to fit different songs. Different levels, different number of repeats, different wet/dry mix, etc. And you don't have to crouch down and twiddle knobs in mid-set to make any changes.

I use my GT-6 not to layer on tons of effects on every patch, but to allow me the freedom to choose exactly the _right_ effect (including amp models) for every song and to be able to switch in and out of those effects with a single tap. I try to take a minimalist approach to my effects unless there's a really wacky over-the-top "effect" i'm going for, in which case, i'll experiment, tweak, layer and/or re-order effects and see how they interact.

(This brings up another good point... in well-designed multi-effects units like the GT series, you can also re-arrange the order of your effects, as well. For example, on some of my patches, i have my volume pedal set before distortion and the "preamp" of the amp model, so it acts in a similar way to my guitar's volume control. I can use it to clean up the sound of a Matchless model, or roll back into a "semi-distorted" chunk. Having it before the delay or reverb also gives it a more natural feel. Other times, i want it to act as an overall "master volume" and it goes at the end of the chain. You can put effects in odd places and see how it affects everything else in the chain... want a ring modulator before your distortion? Go for it. Want to see how it sounds after the distortion? Try it out. This kind of experimentation is not easy or practical with a pedal-based setup.)

No matter what model i'm playing through, it still sounds like _me_... my "core tone" comes from the way i play. Everything the GT-6 adds is just colour.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

I use a GNX4 for not only effects but as my preamp. I use the amp modelling to get the tone I want (or rather as close as my dumb-arse ability to set tones can get me) and then add effects as appropriate. Of the huge arsenal of effects available I only use the chorus for my clean setting and wah and flanger at various times on the distorted settings. That's it. But it's a lot easier to hit one button than it is to change amp channel and switch and effect at the same time.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 14, 2006)

As always I like the middle way, I use a bunch of zoom and a vamp2. With them I set up my primary tone, distortion, cab simulation, amp simulation and reverb/delay, Then in front of that I have a normal compressor, after it I have a EQ and I also have a whawha that I plug in sometimes, then using 
Compressor -- zoom for amp and cab simulation--whawha--another zoom for reverb--ending with the EQ before entering the amp. 

I use a vox combo and plug the effect chain into the clean channel. It just sounds the best for me and adds the most liberty to me as a user, a real whawha just sounds better then any of does Ive encounter in a multi effect. I never use chorus/flanger or anything like that but if I would I would probably buy real pedals because with most of these multieffects you just choose "chorus" and then you have one knob to set how much chorus you want, If you have a real chorus pedal you often have 3-4 knobs not only setting how much chorus you want but also which kind of chorus you want. 

But multieffects are brilliant because of there amp simulation, micing a smaller combo and using a pod/vamp/zoom in front can on a studio recording sound really good, It might not be for playing live, but for studio its great.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Desecrated, you've obviously not played around with some of the better quality multi-fx. My GNX, the Pods and the GT-series all have multiple parameters for adjusting each effect.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 14, 2006)

I have always had a multiple effect pedal system. It can be over done for sure but there are some really great sounds that come out of those things. Each setting can be independantly adjusted to fit your "sound". I still use my RP-1 I bought in 1993. I love it. It is slightly muddy on some settings but has some great tones on others. You can use multiple distortion effects on different songs. You don't want to sound the same on every song you play. There are so many more options than clean and distorted. The effects rack is a great option to find your sound as well.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 14, 2006)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, i'm all about the Rackmount Digitech 2101. \m/


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2006)

get a G-Major. no amp modeling, but sweet, sweet effects for days on end.


----------



## b3n (Jun 15, 2006)

ME-50 over here. As it effectively models 50 boss pedals it works out cheaper (£150 Vs several grand) and more convenient than buying every stompbox. Then again I wouldn't buy that many stomp boxes...

Like everyone else I prefer to be able to set complete patches and have a simple 'one step' method of switching them rather than spend all night tap dancing around a pedal board with 2 delays, 3 distortions, flanger, chorus, wah etc... 

I mostly use the distortions and delays but it's cool to experiment with other wierd stuff like Ring mods, harmonizers etc and I can do it all from the one unit


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not a major effects user. I tend to just go for some modulation or delay effects, with occasional whammy pedal abuse, and so I've never really felt the need for tons of processing equipment, and I've never really had any switching issues. However, my brother had on of the Zoom multi-fx units, and I never really got into the sounds on it. It's probably totally subjective, but I find pedals tend to have a little more character than the sounds on rack of multi-fx units.


----------



## Cyberi4n (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a custom made pedal board with 9 or so boss pedals

(Noise suppressor loop containing Tuner > Octaver > Compression/Sustainer > AutoWah > Metal Zone > tremolo > Delay > Equalizer). This is the chain that I find works best for the style I play - very much a Deftones style approach to songwriting!

Previous to that I used a Zoom GFX8 (a bitch to programme) and a Zoom 3030 (sounded crap live!). I made the decision to go back to pedals some time ago and I'm really glad I did - for me the whole thing works and seems simpler than using MultiFX. I'm of the mindset that an effect should be be noticeable BY ITS ABSENCE and I found that I tended to wash my sound with fx when using the GFX8 - which sounded sh*t live!!!

Go for pedals dude - much easier to set-up, a little intelligence and you dont need to be tap-dancing, and easier to manipulate mid-set - forcing you to become economic with their use!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd rather have a multi-effects unit as well, but the thing that kinda pisses off is that, with a few exceptions, single pedals tend to sound better than the multis. But a good multi is a godsend if you like to use multiple configurations. 

It just sucks that a Metal Zone (for example) in a multi (whether its Boss or Line 6) still pales compared to a real one, and I have a hard accepting that in 2006.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 15, 2006)

Most multi-effects I've seen base their effects off of other pedals. The origional pedal is going to make its sound more accurately than a simulation will.


You generally have more control with individual effects as well.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> get a G-Major. no amp modeling, but sweet, sweet effects for days on end.




...Or if you have an amp that you reallyi love of tone of, then the G-System seems like a good choice.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jul 16, 2006)

I like both as I have a GNX4 and a G Major and some keeley modified pedals. But I also agree with what was said about it becoming your tone. In multi effects units I find there is a thin line between just enough and way too much effect. Then again the GNX4 directly into a mesa 50/50 sounds great.. The Keeley pedals are excellent since they often have different modes that allow it to sound like more than one pedal. My rat has a 3 way switch that has a heavy distortion almost fuzz sound then a standard rat sound but a little cleaner then a high output driving tone with a little less gain that is intense, when I put that in front of a two channel amp with a good clean channel it sounds great. That being said I like the DS 1 with the ultra mod the best of the 4 keeley modded pedals I've tried. Also I would agree with the above post except to say that maybe you don't have more control with a pedal but it takes 20 seconds to get just the sound you want not 20 minutes.. Just my 200 cents...


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

With the right multi-effects processor, you won't need outboard effects other than things that are just better, like a wah. 

For example... (wait for it) The GSP2101!


----------



## Reversewahwah (Jul 17, 2006)

I use pedals and rack effects. I use Rocktron Replifex, Intellifex and a BOSS Se-50 in my fx loop. My primary tone generator is my ADA MP-1. I use a TU-2 tuner,a Bad Horsie Wah, AC-2, BD-2, Whammy 4, PQ3-B, and a DOD phaser. I use a Morley Tripler to send my pedals to three rigs. I have two ADA,Rocktron,BOSS racks. One is amplified, the other uses Speaker sim and can also be amped if needed. The third rig is a POD or misc amp. 
I like the Rocktrons for their superior clean sound and that they are simple to program, yet gives you so much control. The digital effects are layered with the direct analog tone. These units were way ahead of the game back when they first came out. Not noisy at all. The REPLIFEX and the Intellifex act like one unit. The BOSS SE-50 is auxillery(noisy compared to the Rocktrons) , switched in and out with the Replifex's channel switching feature. I use a lot of stereo imagery and I have a consistant sound. The Replifex is like having virtual pedals in a rack that you can remote control. I needed more delays so I added the Intellifex. Then I added the BOSS SE-50 as well for even more stuff. together they produce a lot of cool sounds. I control the rack effects using the MIDMATE and I have seperate controllers for the preamp(ADA). This gives me control like a channel switching an amp. The pedals and MIDI controllers are mounted in a converted CARVIN guitar case pedal board. I put on removable hinges, wheels, and a flip up handle to move it. The case was gutted and new black felt was put in for velcro. Wood pedestals were put in to raise the MIDI controller(s) up a different level from the pedal effects. I use ONE SPOT to power all the pedals, except the MIDI controller(phantom powered) and the Whammy 4 (requires AC 1300ma)
Pedals are great but, I feel you need special tools like what loop-master.com has to make mulitple pedals combinations possible live. I am thinking of adding some of the special switchers to clean up the pedals when not in use, like a master bypass loop. I have a few extra pedals as well.
I use mostly my Universe UV777GR, I also use RG 7420, Ibanez Artwood Seven string acoustic, and a Dean Avalanche that guitar is my cheapest seven string. It has one really cool thing I like about it. I use Zakk Wylde .011 thru .70 I add a .026 to make it a seven string set. I can tune standard, Tune down the 6th string for drop D, drop 7th to A, or 6th and 7th to what I call "double drop D" The 7th is an octave below the 6th drop D. This guitar handles the tuning with out Flabbiness. I want to modify the pickups, but I have been able to use this guitar as a different tone as well. I like sonic variety. I use non-seven string guitars as well. I still dream of a Gold Top Seven string. I have a Heritage H140 CM that I would like to get Heritage to make me a seven string version. 
Everybody has different needs for their sound. I think that mulitfx units have gotten a bad rep. I got mine to replace pedals and an old Digitech RP-1. The original rack quality effects unit built into a floor controller. It is now used by my brother for vocal effects. He uses it as he drums and sings. He can control his fx while he drums as well. 

Download manuals and study what the device can and cannot do for you. Researching helps you make an informed decision. 
I also agree that fx can be overused. When I write songs, I use different sounds any chance I get to mix things up. I also have the power to turn them off or on. With the Replifex,I don't have to bend down and remember what phaser settings are for that song?

The GSP2101 is a great setup. I almost got one but I already invested in an ADA MP-1. I chose Rocktron Replifex and Intellifex. I was able to get those units to do pretty much the same amount of control. I felt that the Replifex was better at emulating a classic pedal setup. It didn't have distortions and it integrated real well with what I alread had, plus I wanted seperate control of the preamp and fx. I don't change effect presets within a song. I didn't want to use a bunch of presets during a performance. I mostly turn effects on/off in controller mode on the Midimate. Preamp presets are controlled with another midi controller to select various rhythm, lead, and clean tones. 
I find it interesting how the GSP 2101 lead into the developmentof the 2112 and the Johnson millenium amp.
How has your unit held up over the years?


----------

